# He Still Blows Me Away



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Instead of letting BG, short for Bottle Girl, come get her bottle in the rain I gave it in the shelter. Deputy (3/4 Anatolian & Pyr) just layed there and growled at another goat who came close.
Dep is very protective if his bottle babies.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is very cool! That's the way it should be. :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is neat!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Its amazing how these dogs act around THEIR babies. My Macey is 100 times more aggressive since we've had babies. When someone comes to look at goats we have to put her up. Gotta love those LGDs!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They really take that much responsibility for them huh? That's neat!

There is a sheep herd down the road from me, usually when I pass there are 4-5 sheep eating off a round bale spread out and a LGD sitting in the middle of the round bale!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! Thats impressive and scary at the same time !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

His growl is a low soft sort of rumble, he never bares teeth unless it's a human too close to fence.
When another kid gets too close at bottle time it's a short almost inaudible warning & they back off right now.
We got this dog for the buck pen but his calling is with the does. He will stay with someone in labor if they happen to be out there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Im impressed with these dogs ( especially yours ) instinct !
It's truly amazing to witness that , I'm sure ! I would love to have one if I lived in a area with predators or even just for the security.
I would be afraid of my other dogs , they don't care about the goats but will go into the pens now and again. Which would be a death sentence I'm sure. I just can't help but have the hair on the back of my neck stand up when hearing of teeth , growling and goats. Idk….

It freaks me out.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Nancy, how old is your dog? Was he trained when you got him or did you train him? That's really impressive.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh what a good boy!!! At least he doesn't attack you like my alpaca did me when my doe kidded yesterday.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

still said:


> Nancy, how old is your dog? Was he trained when you got him or did you train him? That's really impressive.


 Sara he's 5.
He was born in a goat pasture & had a very aggressive mom.

Someone posted puppy pics on Homesteading Today & I picked him out of a line up.
Dep was around 12 weeks when his owner delivered. She brought him right into the goat pen. We made sure Sheriff didn't get his hackles up. Then she showed him how to put his paws up on the water tub to get a drink. And he remembered!

The only thing I taught him was to sit & to not poop in their lounging area.
Everything else came natural for him.
In fact too natural for the buck. He would get between the buck & doe to try & keep them separate. After he tore up a former buck's ear during breeding season we relocated the buck pen where Dep has no access.

His first unsupervised birthing was one fine spring day. I heard him snap at a nosey yrlg & a few minutes later the squall of a newborn. When I got there she was birthing another. Dep was ever so gently licking them off as they came out. To this day I tear up recalling those tender moments.

He has never bothered the chickens but has dispatched a few wandering barn kittens over the years along with rats & opossum.
He also did a number on a neighbor dog who came into our yard off leash when we weren't home. That poor old dog wouldn't/couldn't hurt a fly.
So we raised fence high enough that he cant jump out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh what a good boy!!! At least he doesn't attack you like my alpaca did me when my doe kidded yesterday.


 Oh no Jessica are you ok?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh geez ! :shocked:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think these LGD stories are way cooler than say, rin tin tin and lassie! Because it's not a bunch of "acting" and training, it's the dog working on their own instincts and guidance from other LGD'S.

It's a really cool thing...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*With HIS First kids*


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

How are these dogs with children? See my 4 year old to the left in my avatar pic jumping flowers. That's how wild he is in the goat pasture, running baby kids and their moms all over the place, laughing deviously


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Robin they know who is family. Dep accepted my then 8 yr old grandson who helped bottle a few times.
But he still does not like his mother, who does not have anything to do with goats.
I believe he saw grandson in a nurturing role.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

How cool! I love how strong LGDs instincts are. They're just amazing.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I have to agree, I am amazed at the stories of the LGDs. They sound like such amazing animals!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


>


:hugs::hugs::hugs: I just want to hugs that boy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nancy , he looks like he is smiling from ear to ear in that photo  
Too precious for words , I'm in awe of him  What a sweet photo !


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Sara he's 5.
> He was born in a goat pasture & had a very aggressive mom.
> 
> Someone posted puppy pics on Homesteading Today & I picked him out of a line up.
> ...


He sounds like a great dog! I hope I can find one as good as yours!! Now this is a stupid question but is LGD a different kind of dog from a Great Pyrenees? or are they under that umbrella?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, LGD is a generic umbrella term for any breed of livestock guardian dog.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm ok but he got smacked.... Omg!!! That picture! I love him lol such a good boy.... You really got a good one there. This lady I know has some kind of lgd and it's not allowed with kids. When they try to nurse he gathers the kids up and keeps them away from mama so you really are blessed with him


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

